# Official R-Line Part Number Listings



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi,
I just picked up a CC today and I've spent some time reseraching some of the various OEM Mods I'm going to do with my car and thought that having an official R-line parts listing would be helpful. If it already exists in the FAQ (I looked) and I missed it then I'm sorry. I'll post what I have, if you have other part numbers to share please post them or send them to me via IM and I'll add them! Thanks!

R-Line Tails
3C8-945-207 LH OUTER R-LINE (tails)
3C8-945-208 RH OUTER R-LINE(tails)
3C8-945-307-A LH INNER R-LINE(tails)
3C8-945-308-A RH INNER R-LINE(tails)
Body Kit
Body Kit (all pieces primed):
3C8 071 609 GRU front spoiler
3C8 071 641 GRU rear spoiler
3C8 071 685 GRU side skirts

Badges
Fender Emblem:
5K0 853 688 A FXC
Steering Wheel
Steering Wheel (not on US/Canada models):
1K8 419 091 R G0L
Wheels
18" Mallory
1K8 601 025 E 88Z
Door Sills
3C8 853 369 A KC8


_Modified by PirelliGolf at 1:42 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Official R-Line Part Number Listings (PirelliGolf)*

Figured we need a pic, it's only fair


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Official R-Line Part Number Listings (dcdubbin202)*

I want black grill


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Official R-Line Part Number Listings (sebasEuRo)*

thanks DC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: Official R-Line Part Number Listings (PirelliGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PirelliGolf* »_Hi,
Body Kit
Body Kit (all pieces primed):
3C8 071 609 GRU front spoiler
3C8 071 641 GRU rear spoiler
3C8 071 685 GRU side skirts

_Modified by PirelliGolf at 1:42 PM 4-29-2010_

The front spoiler and side skirts do not appear to be small add-on pieces (the way Audi's s-line side skirt is bolted on). They are complete pieces, right?
What about brushed aluminum interior trim? The R-line ars I saw had the same trim as the 2010 2.0T Lux models. I think 2.0T Sport models normally come with some matte aluminum-look plastic, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Official R-Line Part Number Listings (Ali B)*

The numbers listed for the body kit are separate parts that are added to the car. Most people refer to it as the Gold Coast Kit. On the R-Line, there are part numbers listed for primered side skirts, and the front bumper cover is a different number because the front spoiler is integrated into the front cover on the R.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

i'll just come down to the dealership and harass you bud...


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

I remember hearing that the R-Line is getting addition money back because something wasn't on the car as it was listed originally. Is that true?


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Official R-Line Part Number Listings (Ali B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ali B* »_
What about brushed aluminum interior trim? The R-line ars I saw had the same trim as the 2010 2.0T Lux models. I think 2.0T Sport models normally come with some matte aluminum-look plastic, right?

I got plastic







Owellz, looks good to me.


----------



## my993c4s (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Official R-Line Part Number Listings (CCRlineBlack)*

I just took delivery of my CC R-line tonight. Had hoped to see brushed aluminum trim and parking sensors as some had discussed but car had neither.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Official R-Line Part Number Listings (my993c4s)*

Congratz~!







What color?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Official R-Line Part Number Listings (CCRlineBlack)*

Is that "Front spoiler" PN right, Genuine VW Audi parts lists it as $533MSRP which seems really cheap for a whole bumper from VW.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

Ok that makes more sense, I was just checking. Thanks Jaron. Let me know when you find the non sensor one.


----------



## hkk_life (Jun 4, 2002)

I think the "R-Line with parking sensors" is turning into another "CC Sport with memory seats" situation. 
Remember how the first batch of CC Sports unofficially shipped with memory drivers' seats due to a parts availability situation? I think something similar is happening here and parking sensors may disappear at any time from the R-Line package, especially seeing as how the sensors are also an available dealer-installed option if I'm not mistaken. 
Plus, the sensors go away as a standard feature for MY2011 on all trims but the VR6.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

R-Line CC showed up today at my store. I ran the VIN, and it lists the stock front bumper....Etka hasn't caught up to the VIN yet.


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:00 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are there parking sensors on it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Are there parking sensors on it?

It was still wrapped up today, I will unwrap it tomorrow and check it out.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

i want the bumper bud


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_i want the bumper bud

It's the wrong color!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Are there parking sensors on it?

No sensors


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No sensors

SWEET!!!


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

Does anyone how much the tails and door sills would run, with out me having to bother Bud of course.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (fookerbob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fookerbob* »_Does anyone how much the tails and door sills would run, with out me having to bother Bud of course.

$318.00 for the darkened tails. Sorry, no pricing on the R-Line sills.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Here are the numbers for the R pedals...
AT
Accelerator 1K1-723-503-P
Brake 1K0-723-131-A-4J4
Dead Pedal 3C1-864-777-A-4J4
MT 
Accelerator 1K1-721-503-Q
Brake 1K0-721-131-A-4J4
Clutch 1K1-721-601-A-4J4
Dead Pedal 3C1-864-777-A-4J4


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Those wheels are HOT! I want them for my future VW!!!


----------



## kpn (Sep 11, 2009)

FYI to everyone, 

I requested a quote from Damian at TM Tuning for the "real" R-line sills mentioned in a previous thread w/ part number. 

They were ~$325.00 for the 4 of them. 

Happy Motoring!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

kpn said:


> FYI to everyone,
> 
> I requested a quote from Damian at TM Tuning for the "real" R-line sills mentioned in a previous thread w/ part number.
> 
> ...


 The sills listed in Etka are foils, and that is what is on the car. There is one part number that is for the left and right (front only), and they should be nowhere near that much....I wonder what number they came up with.


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *fookerbob* »_Does anyone how much the tails and door sills would run, with out me having to bother Bud of course.
> 
> $318.00 for the darkened tails. Sorry, no pricing on the R-Line sills.


Bud,

I plan on ordering the R-Line tails. My local dealer should offer me these at the same price? Or am I assuming too much?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Seminole CC said:


> Bud,
> 
> I plan on ordering the R-Line tails. My local dealer should offer me these at the same price? Or am I assuming too much?


Sorry, I can't speak for them. That is not retail, but ask, and see if they will deal with you.


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, I can't speak for them. That is not retail, but ask, and see if they will deal with you.


Thanks Bud. Received your message.


----------



## tumbler_s (Jun 13, 2010)

*r line steering*

hi all,

can anyone advise where i can order the r line steering wheel for passat cc? i am from a country where vehicles are right hand drive. any difference for the steering wheels?


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

anyone find the part number for the front bumper off the R line


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

volks76 said:


> anyone find the part number for the front bumper off the R line


The part number does not exist yet in Etka.....I hope to have the part number within the next couple of days.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

tumbler_s said:


> hi all,
> 
> can anyone advise where i can order the r line steering wheel for passat cc? i am from a country where vehicles are right hand drive. any difference for the steering wheels?


The people that I know who have down this mod have purchased the steering wheel/airbag combo off of eBay.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

volks76 said:


> anyone find the part number for the front bumper off the R line


Okay, just got the numbers. I do not have pricing yet, that should be available within the next few days, and of course availability will be tough with it being a brand new number, but we have numbers!!!

3C8-807-217-AF-GRU Without Headlamp Washers
3C8-807-217-AG-GRU With Headlight Washers

Also, there is another part called a "retainer for spoiler" that is specific to the R Line and the number for that is:
3C8-805-915-9B9


----------



## devon.charles03 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Parking Sensors*

Hi to all friends............... 

Greetings for the day  

thanks for sharing useful information. I really appreciate this and request you to all read this .... so enjoy the reading of ...... 

========================================================= 
Parking Sensors


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

PirelliGolf said:


> Hi,
> I just picked up a CC today and I've spent some time reseraching some of the various OEM Mods I'm going to do with my car and thought that having an official R-line parts listing would be helpful. If it already exists in the FAQ (I looked) and I missed it then I'm sorry. I'll post what I have, if you have other part numbers to share please post them or send them to me via IM and I'll add them! Thanks!
> 
> R-Line Tails
> ...


 How much for everything but the steering wheel? Just curious


----------



## PhillyCC (Feb 2, 2009)

Any idea on price and where to buy the R Line badge? Can I just give my vw the part number and request it? Sorry for being such a newbie on this stuff. Thanks


----------



## tumbler_s (Jun 13, 2010)

for badge, ebay or ecstuning or many other vw dealership sites have it


----------



## OhioCCGuy (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Bud--does the R-Line have darker reflectors in the rear bumper also? Can you get any different bumper reflectors (clear, for example) for the rear? Thanks--


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

OhioCCGuy said:


> Hey Bud--does the R-Line have darker reflectors in the rear bumper also? Can you get any different bumper reflectors (clear, for example) for the rear? Thanks--


Sorry, but from the factory, there is only one set of reflectors.


----------



## kamal (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry for bringing up an old thread , but i'm confused....i have a 2011 CC 3.6, it doesn't seem to have any of the R-Line parts except the steering wheel. For the front would i need the "3C8 071 609 GRU front spoiler" or the "3C8-807-217-AG-GRU With Headlight Washers" ???


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

@kamal - the RLine is a specific trim package that only comes with the 2.0T. Congratulations on picking up that sweet looking 3.6 - is it FWD or 4Motion? I'm assuming from your front plate you aren't in Kansas  

In the US, the first few years of the V6 Gen1 CC (09-10 iirc) had the option of either 4Motion or just FWD. Afterwards it was 4Motion only on 11-12. I haven't paid much attention to the new body style and what trim combinations are available with the V6. Curious if your car has a full color center display between the gauges (MFI) or not? Presume it is in KPH not MPH - what is the max speed on the speedometer, as well as the color of the needles (blue or red?) Sorry for all the questions - just very interested in all of the different options that EU CC's have that we don't get here.

I'm so wishing I had also gone with a VR6 Lux - and then added the full RLine body components. 

I wanted to add to the lists above a few items that were not mentioned :

- Rear lower bumper aero skirt (surrounds exhaust) - PN?
- RLine specific wheels (type Mallory) really improve the look IMO versus those that come on the Lux. Believe they're putting those as standard on most of the higher end Gen2 CC's now. 
- The flat bottom MFSW with Rline logo insert (this one is very inconsistent - some RL's I see came with them, some didn't - no idea why.) Is there an OEM PN for this?

As for the RLine logo'd door sill plates - be wary of the many cheap Chinese made sets, which have an adhesive backing which they intend for you to stick onto the painted part of the side sills, rather than the plastic area between the door sill and the seats like they're supposed to be. If you look at these areas, there is what looks to be a "knock-off" section in the plastic that would be removed where the metal plates go on cars that come from the factory with them. The cheap set I received (~$40) did not match this shape correctly, nor would they stick properly to the correct area. When installed where the vendor suggested, they looked extremely stupid, as they stuck 1/4" of the door when closed. **Would definitely like the OEM VW part number for these and cost involved!!


----------



## kamal (Mar 21, 2008)

CCR.J said:


> @kamal - the RLine is a specific trim package that only comes with the 2.0T. Congratulations on picking up that sweet looking 3.6 - is it FWD or 4Motion? I'm assuming from your front plate you aren't in Kansas
> 
> In the US, the first few years of the V6 Gen1 CC (09-10 iirc) had the option of either 4Motion or just FWD. Afterwards it was 4Motion only on 11-12. I haven't paid much attention to the new body style and what trim combinations are available with the V6. Curious if your car has a full color center display between the gauges (MFI) or not? Presume it is in KPH not MPH - what is the max speed on the speedometer, as well as the color of the needles (blue or red?) Sorry for all the questions - just very interested in all of the different options that EU CC's have that we don't get here.
> 
> ...



We get the euro spec cars here in lebanon, so its a 3.6L 300hp 4motion, I have the colour MFI, KPH and red needles...I'll take a photo of the cluster for you after work. I understand that the r-line kit was only offered on the 2.0T for some reason, but i want to retrofit the kit...I'm just confused about the bumper vs lip parts :S

EDIT: My cluster is exactly like this one :


----------



## tony.sal (Nov 11, 2014)

question for the guru's out there: do the '13-'15 CC R-line's still have the darkened tails? i have a '14 CC R-line (my beloved '12 CC R-line was totalled in a crash with a deer), and i can't tell if the tails are darkened. i don't think they are, though...

regards,
Tony


----------

